# Napsgear



## Mastercrafter (Jun 4, 2015)

This is exactly why I won't use them. 
Found out last night, a very close friends husband was on gear and abusing her. 
She turned him in along with a few vials. Now they are tracing his laptop purchases. And his phone 
Don't even want my name associated with a large out fit. Because one little guy gets ****ed, even if he brought it on himself, it could take many more down. 
So yeah keep going napsgear, you stupid ****s.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone with a quarter of a brain won't use them anyways , he's freaking out pinning just oil , juice isn't for him


----------



## Mastercrafter (Jun 4, 2015)

Might b mostly oil. Idk 
But I've seen his results. But his philosophy is more is more, so there's no telling how much he's using.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 4, 2015)

I think he still wants to fight yaya!!!


----------



## Mastercrafter (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh I forgot. He was using napsgear. 
Not sure if that was aimed at me, but I'm not looking for a fight or argument. This was more of an example of why you don't put your name in a hat with 1000 other guys. All it takes is 1 to bring down the rest.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 4, 2015)

Sounds like Naps is gonna go down like O'Doyle....


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 4, 2015)

I think there is a different issue here.

**** napsgear who cares.

The bigger problem is the steroids are being blamed for his actions. It's situations like this that give juice a bad name. He probably already had anger issues and I bet it's not the first time he's hit her. But now the wife has something to blame.... Not her ****ed up husband but it was the juice.


----------



## curtisvill (Jun 4, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> I think there is a different issue here.
> 
> **** napsgear who cares.
> 
> The bigger problem is the steroids are being blamed for his actions. It's situations like this that give juice a bad name. He probably already had anger issues and I bet it's not the first time he's hit her. But now the wife has something to blame.... Not her ****ed up husband but it was the juice.



Well said sir.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Jun 4, 2015)

Unfortunately pinkbear, I have to wholeheartedly agree. 
I thought most of us learned to control ourselves somewhere in adolescence.  
Honestly, gear makes me feel more in control. Because everything is a choice. Stupid drivers piss me off, but I don't run them in a ditch


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 4, 2015)

My naps hurt right now from my shirt rubbing them while running. I need to put some Vaseline on them or something.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure naps has been on the radar for quite some time now. Years I'm sure.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 4, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I'm pretty sure naps has been on the radar for quite some time now. Years I'm sure.



Yea man he has. It's just a matter of time when he goes down


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I think he still wants to fight yaya!!!



Yaya would kill his ass


----------



## Paolos (Jun 4, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> This is exactly why I won't use them.
> Found out last night, a very close friends husband was on gear and abusing her.
> She turned him in along with a few vials. Now they are tracing his laptop purchases. And his phone
> Don't even want my name associated with a large out fit. Because one little guy gets ****ed, even if he brought it on himself, it could take many more down.
> So yeah keep going napsgear, you stupid ****s.



Anybody that abuses a women should be punished


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 5, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Anybody that abuses a women should be punished



What if she liked it while it was being done and begged for more?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 5, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> What if she liked it while it was being done and begged for more?



Legitament question.....


----------



## Mastercrafter (Jun 5, 2015)

Some of you guys are clowns. I promise it wasn't enjoyed you douche nozzles


----------



## Yaya (Jun 5, 2015)

Naps has/had some human grade amps that were g2g.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 5, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> What if she liked it while it was being done and begged for more?



Well that's another story..... That type of abuse is perfectly ok slam away!


----------

